# Digitrax DN163 N scale decoder question



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is very little room in the shell of my Bachmann HO GP 30
for a decoder. A report on Wiring for DCC suggests using
the Digitrax DN163 N scale decoder because of it's size. 

I see that it can handle 1 plus amps so is adequate for
the GP's HO motor and LED lights.

I have only Bachmann DCC controllers and no ability to set CVs.

If I installed this decoder will it respond to the limited EZ function
controls, 1 - 10 for the purpose of changing address, turning lights off and on or
setting reverse for a consist?

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The DN163 is no longer available,it has been replaced with the DN166PS.It is a six function decoder so should do everything and likely beyond what your command station can do.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Appreciate it Jake.

But amused. The Wiring for DCC report actually recommended
another Digitrax decoder but I found that it had been replaced
by the DN163. Amazon had a few places still offering it. Would
it be better to go with the DN166PS, or stay with the 163. Size
of the module is the critical factor. Little room between body and
shell ceiling. Also I need a wired, not plug in.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Digitrax aren't offering it but it doesn't mean there isn't any elsewhere.The DN166PS is very small too,comes with an eight pin plug that can be cut off if you don't want it.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Jake

I found several dealers still selling the DN163 so i went ahead
and ordered one. It does look to be small enuf to fit the
limited space in the shell and it has wires that will
reach the motor and light bar.

I was impressed with the clever manufacturing design
of this loco. No wires means easier and quicker
assembly. I ran very smooth as DC I'm hoping for
the best when I get it back together.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Got 'er done.

Turns out the DN 163 fit the limited space
in the shell with no problem.

The Bachmann GP40 uses a chassis composed
of two cast metal mirror image sides insulated from each.
They are used to convey all track power. The trucks have
brass loops that contact the bottom of each side. It
provides All wheel power pickup. The motor has brass
'feelers' that contact the castings, as does the light board.
There were No Wires in the loco at all. 

To begin I cut off the motor and light board feelers.
I intended drilling and tapping screws into the chassis for
decoder power and found it very tough metal. After a day of
pondering the light bulb lit. If you can't beat 'em, join 'em.
I fashioned brass contacts that are wedged in the appx. 1/8"
space between the sides, insulated from each other by
a piece of plastic. Hip hip hooray. It all works fantastic.

Did have to isolate the motor and solder the decoder wires
onto it's connections, and the same with the light board.

So I now have a beautiful highly detailed Spectrum DCC loco
that I bought for 10.00 plus 27.00 for the decoder.









I just did a test run...No strain at all pulling 15 box cars and a lighted
caboose.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

A $37.00 DCC loco, not too shabby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Looks good too. Doesn't sound like too big a project either. 

Magic


----------

